# Price of Bud if Legal



## dontexist21 (Jun 21, 2009)

If weed became legal do you believe that the price would drop? I think that it would drop but not to the point of paying $5/g. Something that used to cost 20/g would cost 13-15/g. The market shows that people are willing to pay the price, why make it super cheap. Would you rather bud be sold in American style coffee shops, or be treated more like tobacco, and you can buy it from places such as CVS? What are you ideas?


----------



## bracra0108 (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel like the only way they could sell it would be like an American style coffee shops think the prices could be a lil high cause they would tax the shit out of it. Still think i would just grow my own, but at least I could get my seeds a lot easier.


----------



## ford442 (Jun 23, 2009)

the price has to come down once we have mass-producers.. still - there will be demand for hand groomed - home grown delicacies ...

i can't say for sure about weed becoming dirt cheap - since we have cig companies making a pack for $0.001 and selling for $6.00.. it's fate is unknown to me...


----------



## dk173 (Jun 23, 2009)

well knowing the tabacco people i bet they got a full proof plan if weed is legal but if weed gets legal i would wanna make a biz at mass produceing weed and weed might loose a bit of its priseness but not to much but the goverment might make it more cuss of taxes u never know


----------



## catpiss (Jun 23, 2009)

weed is legal here in cali.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

i've seen weed in pictures of dispensaries for 45 dollars a gram for Dr. some bullshit, fuck that, that is the future, how much you think it costs to make a bottle of jack?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jun 24, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i've seen weed in pictures of dispensaries for 45 dollars a gram for Dr. some bullshit, fuck that, that is the future, how much you think it costs to make a bottle of jack?


Yeah I've seen that too. I think if it was legal the price would go up. Most likely it still will be cheaper to pick it up on the streets. Some of the prices I've seen are just crazy for no good reason. No weed no matter how good it is should demand a price of 45 bucks a gram. Thats like 1200 bucks an ounce...that's fucking pricey. Smoking a two gram blunt would be like burning away 100 bucks....


----------



## vapedg13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it will drop down the prices...... back in the 80s I was paying $600 a Q for the Skunk Bud... $550 for actual Tye stick.

I think the prices should be set at $10 a G straight up for the Top Shelf Buds...Thats $280 a oz  I will be selling for $5 G







Grow your own and you wont have to worry about what they charge you.....you'll be charging them!!


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

nooooo way bro. sorry to shatter your dreams.... but if weed is legal then it will get verry pricey, it will also be taxed hella and susceptible to markey fluxuations! if you wanted any weed close to the quality your probably smoking now, it would cost you your wallet! might as well keep the shit illegal, keep the price the same (10/g, if you are paying more than that then your a fool, ive never payed more than 10/g and i get some very dank shit!) 

my opinion! peace


----------



## vapedg13 (Jun 25, 2009)

at the present time if the bill passes.....Legal weed in /calfornia will be $250 a oz then the $50 a oz state impossed tax...... $300 a oz for the Chronic.

Currently I provide the Chronic for $225 a oz from private stock to friends that are MMJ patients

The dispensaries will only charge what people are willing to pay...... I know a few people who will be setting up shop and will be purposely under cutting the outrageous current prices of the Co-Ops/ despensaries.

We need shops that are not in it jsut for the $$$ but for actually helping people..$200-250 for Top Shelf should be the max for MMJ patients... $300 or more for the social user

There will be MMJ patient specials in our store..you show a card you get 25% off.....A $1000 Q.... will cost ya $750

I have all the Cali Co-Op strains and more!!


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 25, 2009)

in amsterdam the price hasn't dropped , same as in Cali.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

there's weed in AMSTERDAM that's 25-30 a gram, and it's quasi-legal....sooo.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 27, 2009)

i hope to live to see the day when packs of joints of reg bud is sold at gas stations and convenience stores for around 20-25 for a pack and the good stuff will be handled by dispensaries across the country. just a pipe dream if i may use a pun, but i think its the future


----------



## 110100100 (Jun 27, 2009)

indianaman said:


> there's weed in AMSTERDAM that's 25-30 a gram, and it's quasi-legal....sooo.


There is weed that expensive in Amsterdam but by no means do you need to spend that to get killer buds. The average for what I wanted to smoke was about $12US a gram. Anything not considered top shelf could be had for $6-7 a gram. 

I doubt a whole lot would change.


----------



## DankyDank (Jun 29, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> If weed became legal do you believe that the price would drop? I think that it would drop but not to the point of paying $5/g. Something that used to cost 20/g would cost 13-15/g. The market shows that people are willing to pay the price, why make it super cheap. Would you rather bud be sold in American style coffee shops, or be treated more like tobacco, and you can buy it from places such as CVS? What are you ideas?


I think that if weed were "legalized" in the sense that most meople mean when they say "legalized" that the price would not drop significantly. In fact, I think that government participation would increase the price of bud significantly through all kinds of new taxes.

Because I do not want government involvement, I am personally opposed to legalization. I would rather see decriminalization, where the government takes a "hands off" approach to the whole issue.


----------



## HerbManDub (Jun 29, 2009)

I think when they legalize it, it will become cheap as hell. I think a g will be $1-2 bucks. Think about it, if the govt tries to tax the fuck out of it, they still have to compete with the dealers. People are going to buy from the cheaper guy obviously.

Me, on the other hand, im just gonna grow my own and share with family and friends.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jun 29, 2009)

Amsterdam prices seem fair. Free weed for medical users though, or at least concessions made for them to either have it cheaper, or grown for them.
The last thing I want to see is the government gaining a shitload in tax, or for evil pharmaceutical companies to have a monopoly. It's bad enough 
they hold back the cure to diabetes without making people with cripping nervous/mental disorders suffer more.


----------



## dontexist21 (Jun 29, 2009)

I doubt the government would use the hands off approach, they would tax it to hell. And I would grow it to hell without fear of getting sent to jail. I see it as a win win.


----------



## FiredUp (Jun 30, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> The dispensaries will only charge what people are willing to pay...... I know a few people who will be setting up shop and will be purposely under cutting the outrageous current prices of the Co-Ops/ despensaries.
> 
> We need shops that are not in it jsut for the $$$ but for actually helping people..$200-250 for Top Shelf should be the max for MMJ patients... $300 or more for the social user


This is exactly what I was thinking. The prices almost have to drop at least a bit otherwise the street dealers all stay in business. A middleman here or there might be cut out but it wouldn't be hard to underbid if the legal prices mimicked the illegal ones.

I definitely see the discounts for patients being a very real and very common occurrence in a situation where it was to become 100% legal.


----------



## dontexist21 (Jul 1, 2009)

FiredUp said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. The prices almost have to drop at least a bit otherwise the street dealers all stay in business. A middleman here or there might be cut out but it wouldn't be hard to underbid if the legal prices mimicked the illegal ones.
> 
> I definitely see the discounts for patients being a very real and very common occurrence in a situation where it was to become 100% legal.


The average person will stop buying from a street dealer. It is just more convenient to go to a shop and buy your herb. At least a coffee shop will have to keep some type of rep for having the best bud.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have known dealers who would drive to your house.. give you a ride.. be a friend.. i really think we need incentive to use the shops and clubs etc.. weed should end up costing something similar to cigarettes - then people can actually smoke something that wont kill them if they so choose..


----------



## FiredUp (Jul 1, 2009)

Exactly, people will only choose a dispensary if the cost benefits are worth it. Or if they are new smokers who don't know where else to get it. Again though, in a world where toking is 100% legal, the stigma around it goes away and at that point finding weed would be as easy as finding a bottle of jack. 

I also think many people would simply start growing themselves because of how economical it is. Forget the dispensaries, can you imagine going to the local farmers markets and picking up a bag of freshly harvested bud?


----------



## poplars (Jul 5, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> at the present time if the bill passes.....Legal weed in /calfornia will be $250 a oz then the $50 a oz state impossed tax...... $300 a oz for the Chronic.
> 
> Currently I provide the Chronic for $225 a oz from private stock to friends that are MMJ patients
> 
> ...


if that bill passes the prices per oz will actually be CHEAPER than normal. the average oz will probably go for around $150 + $50 tax. which is still dramatically cheaper.

either way I don't think you guys can really predict the prices because none of you are involved in perfect competition so there's no way to tell where the balanced price is at until it is finally legalized.


----------



## cowell (Jul 13, 2009)

HerbManDub said:


> I think when they legalize it, it will become cheap as hell. I think a g will be $1-2 bucks. Think about it, if the govt tries to tax the fuck out of it, they still have to compete with the dealers. People are going to buy from the cheaper guy obviously.
> 
> Me, on the other hand, im just gonna grow my own and share with family and friends.


 
Cigs are legal too, are taxed the hell out of and bootlegging IS ILLEAGAL. So what do you think? The cost is set at what the market will bear, yes, drug dealers are economists too!
The market is already set at what people will pay for it, so why would the people growing it, sell it for less? Then add in taxes. Alcohol is the same, luxury taxes are great ain't they?

So price as we know it may go down for what a grower sells for, but the actual cost to buy it legally in a store would go up if the government is involved, which they would be.. count on it.

Also, you would contend with your same dealer anyway who is likely going to raise his price to come closer to what they are in the store. 

It's basic capitalism and economics. The price would increase to buy in stores as the market will bear the price as it's shown in a dry market.


----------



## Farooq87 (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anybody considered that prohibition of marijuana inflates it's price. When/If it becomes legal, I think it would be traded at the same price of other commodities of similar nature (like wheat and barely) which are traded at like $10 000 a Tonne, not $10 000 a Kg.


----------



## dopestats (Jul 14, 2009)

The marijuana market of today is still *natural* in the sense that the prices set by cannabis dealers in America are not motivated by competing dealers. Most dealers I believe, simply go with the first price they heard of, or the prices in the local community. This makes it a natural market because the *price/weight/quality* relationship is not based on capitalism ideas. The dealers are already busy making near 100% profit, if not more..

But if marijuana legalized.....

*Expect change*.

What kind of change can be expected? Well, lets think.... Alcohol is taxed. Tobacco is taxed. Drugs are taxed when you buy them at CVS, Walgreens, etc. Why shouldn't we expect Marijuana to be taxed?
*
How to make the situation better:

*1. A good picture of the current marijuana market would serve useful for the purpose of knowing the price/weight/quality relationship in most areas

2. Use this data to guide the new, regulated cannabis market.

Why do this? ...B/c mary J is just a plant, people will still prefer to grow their own as they find it to be a very good experience. While legalization may increase supply of weed, it doesn't mean the demand will fall upon the government and legal dealers to provide the marijuana for sale. People have been figuring out how to get it for years. And I'm sure not everyone wants the public to know they smoke weed... A good place to start this picture is DopeStats. It's relatively unknown since I don't have much time/money to talk about this thing, except for places like here. I'd really appreciate any comments you all may have. I'm just a guy in college with ideas..


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jul 14, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> If weed became legal do you believe that the price would drop? I think that it would drop but not to the point of paying $5/g.


Health Canada has a company that grows some pretty good chronic in a mineshaft in Saskatchewan http://www.prairieplant.com/cannimed-medicinal-marijuana.html. Price is $5/ gram no matter how many grams you buy. Now in the U.S. that may be considered extremely cheap but i can get QP's of mid grade chronic for $400-500 here in Ontario whereas the government stuff would equate to $560 a QP. Not bad for a market with a very small "audience", but if it were opened up to competition and a larger market you could literally get the price down to a dollar a gram .

Think of driving through the midwest and instead of seeing field after field of corn you saw field after field of Cannabis. It can be used to feed livestock (very high in protein) fuel cars, build homes, make clothes, heal, and on and on.... oh and lets not forget get us stoned


----------



## dontexist21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Health Canada has a company that grows some pretty good chronic in a mineshaft in Saskatchewan http://www.prairieplant.com/cannimed-medicinal-marijuana.html. Price is $5/ gram no matter how many grams you buy. Now in the U.S. that may be considered extremely cheap but i can get QP's of mid grade chronic for $400-500 here in Ontario whereas the government stuff would equate to $560 a QP. Not bad for a market with a very small "audience", but if it were opened up to competition and a larger market you could literally get the price down to a dollar a gram .
> 
> Think of driving through the midwest and instead of seeing field after field of corn you saw field after field of Cannabis. It can be used to feed livestock (very high in protein) fuel cars, build homes, make clothes, heal, and on and on.... oh and lets not forget get us stoned


Most farmers are going to be growing hemp, it will most likely be cheaper to produce hemp then good weed.


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> Most farmers are going to be growing hemp, it will most likely be cheaper to produce hemp then good weed.


Thanks buzz killington... But think if we turned all the excess hemp into bubblehash and honey oil.. come on now and be optimistic, what kind of stoner are you anyway??!


----------



## spinninggorilla (Jul 15, 2009)

The price would have to go down. The free market and competition would create lower costs. The gov would make money off of the permits to sell it and yes they will tax the heck out of it. No worries I will still grow my own.


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 16, 2009)

Weed can save our economy in a way. One way is they'll raise up taxes from legally permitted mj producers. I probably think the taxes for it will be high because they'll expect the producers to sell it and if that is so the prices of weed will go up. Just my two cents!


----------



## dcolem01 (Jul 16, 2009)

helloitstee said:


> Weed can save our economy in a way. One way is they'll raise up taxes from legally permitted mj producers. I probably think the taxes for it will be high because they'll expect the producers to sell it and if that is so the prices of weed will go up. Just my two cents!


I think we just came up with a way to fund complete healthcare reform. 

Free medical care for all... (In the US.)


----------



## antoinetterys (Jul 17, 2009)

i think that the price would skyrocket because it would be taxed sick like
in 1937 according to history there was a Marijuana Tax Act in the US that restricted the amount of possession considered legal



Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Think of driving through the midwest and instead of seeing field after field of corn you saw field after field of Cannabis. It can be used to feed livestock (very high in protein) fuel cars, build homes, make clothes, heal, and on and on.... oh and lets not forget get us stoned


however i believe in the last part
because formly before it became illegal
it was the United States' 5th largest cash crop
competed with the cigarette companies as well as the clothing companies


----------



## lazyblazer67 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it would all depend on how legal it became. If it was legal to grow it the price would drop greatly. It all comes down to supply and demand at that point. Most ppl would just grow their own and you would have farmers growing HUGE crops and the price would be very low. If it just became legal to smoke and have but only liecensed farmers could grow then it could very well become exteremely high priced. Its kind of a tough product to tax because of how easy it is to grow. Anyone after a little research and know how can grow weed no problems. Its called weed for a reason. Things like tabbaco on the other hand have to have good conditions and the right climate to grow well. (Not to mention all of the other chemicals in cigs that arent so easily replicated.) Thats why the government can easily tax cigs. Just my opinion and its all kinda random. (I'm High)


----------



## triconomics (Jul 18, 2009)

I think my bud would always be free to me so it would cost nothing at all if it became legal. So now you now know why it will never become legal. However with budget cuts in the government enforcement will become lax which may seem like it is legal.


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 19, 2009)

You don't need to tax a $100 Billion dollar a year industry hard to generate a shitload of revenue. It would be in line with alcohol or other like products. If taxed just like alcohol it's been estimated it could generate $30B USD a year in taxes. Billion. I personally don't have a problem with paying a fair tax like that on it we need to generate revenues to help the govt stay afloat and legitimate business op's. There has never been a better time in history to finally make the changes. It's good for people and ultimately good for our economy.


----------



## more4u2c (Jul 19, 2009)

well I was in Amsterdam and they had some straight fire ass bomb buds and they sold them between 2.50 and 4.00 dollars a gram so I think it would be way cheaper I'm going to agree with the 10 dollar range> It will most likely be like this 3 dollars for a gram and 7 dollars for tax.


----------



## more4u2c (Jul 19, 2009)

dude you need to think what it means to have it legal. right now with it illegal there are only a few people growing it because of the felony charge if you get busted. with it legal everyone and ther momas are going to grow it making supply very high with high supply prices drop to a point were people dont want to go through the hassle of growing when you can get it cheaper at the store. then supply will diminish and the prices will go back up a bit. youll see price fluxuation for a year or two then it will balance off. look at tobacco early americans grew there own till the tobacco companys started makeing cheaper packs than what a person could grow so we all stoped growing our own tabacco and just got it from the store.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 20, 2009)

bracra0108 said:


> I feel like the only way they could sell it would be like an American style coffee shops think the prices could be a lil high cause they would tax the shit out of it. Still think i would just grow my own, but at least I could get my seeds a lot easier.


i watched msnbc's "mj americas pot inc."
and it said that cali taxes 50$ for every ounce sold so all i can say is that it will increase the medical/rec... price


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 20, 2009)

more4u2c said:


> well I was in Amsterdam and they had some straight fire ass bomb buds and they sold them between 2.50 and 4.00 dollars a gram so I think it would be way cheaper I'm going to agree with the 10 dollar range> It will most likely be like this 3 dollars for a gram and 7 dollars for tax.



You havent been to the Dam recently have you. Last time i was there(2 years ago) the prices for good high quality weed was a bit on the pricey side. like say a gram of SShaze was about 7 to 13 euro depending on shop. And i actually payed 15 euro for a gram of a Nevills Haze. Shits not cheap there any more. Especially if your looking for water hash, the prices can be outragous! I payed 40 Euro for some water hash named Natural Sin. It was good but not 40 Euro a gram good, thats like 55 dollars U.S. It wasnt even FMCD!!! I used to be able to get grams of FMCD at the clubs in SanFran for 50 a gram and that shit was Out of this World


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 21, 2009)

more4u2c said:


> well I was in Amsterdam and they had some straight fire ass bomb buds and they sold them between 2.50 and 4.00 dollars a gram so I think it would be way cheaper I'm going to agree with the 10 dollar range> It will most likely be like this 3 dollars for a gram and 7 dollars for tax.





SOorganic said:


> You havent been to the Dam recently have you. Last time i was there(2 years ago) the prices for good high quality weed was a bit on the pricey side. like say a gram of SShaze was about 7 to 13 euro depending on shop. And i actually payed 15 euro for a gram of a Nevills Haze. Shits not cheap there any more. Especially if your looking for water hash, the prices can be outragous! I payed 40 Euro for some water hash named Natural Sin. It was good but not 40 Euro a gram good, thats like 55 dollars U.S. It wasnt even FMCD!!! I used to be able to get grams of FMCD at the clubs in SanFran for 50 a gram and that shit was Out of this World


Yeah and even though its ok to smoke the dutch still bust people for growing. I know at one point I was hearing of a lot of what was being sold in the dam was imported. I remember threads on Swiss weed being grown just for the amsterdam market on OG. The author made it sound like the swiss either had or would decrim but it never happened that I know of.

I saw 4$ a gram weed in the damn but it was sold in prerolls or the one time I bought ANY was the only actual 'purple' haze I could find. I was there for the cup so most shops wanted to push their entries. Selection was still unreal good but the avg was 7-13 a gram. Some of the best weed I've ever smoked was $25 us for the normal 2g (1.8g) bag and that was expensive. I could live in amsterdam forever and not pay over $20/2g to get blazed.

You'd have people who want to get stoned and spend nothing. Snoop next to you on the porch...they will always exist but you'll have people still willing to get the best weed no matter how much it is. I've seen a casual smoker with FU kind of money get his order of two $400 strains, a $600 strain, and one $800 strain. He's told me it goes up to $1200 on this persons menu though he's never ordered any. We're talking about a QP total in four mason jars for $2200. I'm sure this friend of mine 'eric' only orders once every 6 months and only gets low on weed but that is $8 grand a pound for pot.

This guy has built a loyal customer base and yeah his prices may have to fluctuate but he will never have to worry about not eating steak everyday if pot is legal...trust me these people exist to a much greater degree than people realize.

BTW - the 8 beans an oz weed. I have never been stoned for so long from hitting so little weed in my life. I was chronic at the time and not stoned to start before I got to taste that. It was incredible flavor with a great up stone that easily went an hour before there was a lets finish this bowl. I was not "stoned" atm but I had a great buzz still and didn't need another hit...oh well  Would I pay eight hundred for this weed? Not unless I had this guy's money but that's the point. If I had his cash I WOULD keep some of this around in a jar. You think I'm worried about paying a $50 a zip tax if I'm willing to spend that on weed?

The real answer for me would be no. I have a real problem paying over the top prices for weed, I know how cheaply really good weed can be grown. I do understand paying high prices from time to time for something special but the day to day smoke has to be a reasonable price for me. Same with the "high" priced herb, its ok to be high but it has to be reasonable to me and 600 a oz is way too high for my taste. To each his own. This is why the legal industry would change sure but for the most part it will stay the same.


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 23, 2009)

FiredUp said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. The prices almost have to drop at least a bit otherwise the street dealers all stay in business. A middleman here or there might be cut out but it wouldn't be hard to underbid if the legal prices mimicked the illegal ones.
> 
> I definitely see the discounts for patients being a very real and very common occurrence in a situation where it was to become 100% legal.


I think they would increase the penalties for growing or dealing without a license drastically.


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jul 23, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> I think they would increase the penalties for growing or dealing without a license drastically.


but if it's legal there are no penalties for growing


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 23, 2009)

not with inflation these days it will be mad expensive


----------



## weedsmoke1221 (Jul 23, 2009)

the main point is, that its not socially accepted by the "class" that runs the country - the congress men and senators get most of their votes from devoted organisations such as church and non profit groups...

the openly gay san fran congress men was introducing an addition to a bill to tax the medical marji even more, NPR even interviewed on of the coffee shop owners up there, and he welcomes the tax. But he is very new and does have much pull...

In addition to the churchs the other groups like plan parenthood actually influce the laws greatly - it because they are organised - IF marji ever becomes legal it will have to recognized by more than just individuals like Willie and others - Weed will have to be recognized by respectable organisation - norml is getting there - but I think its important to disassociate it with just Weed - needs to be an entire social reform plan - less regulation is the name of the game... how much money is wasted in the legal system alone?


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 25, 2009)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> but if it's legal there are no penalties for growing


Yes legal to grow with a license. The whole discussion here is about legalization. Do you honestly believe there would legalization without regulation. That's the only way they can tax it.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 25, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Yes legal to grow with a license. The whole discussion here is about legalization. Do you honestly believe there would legalization without regulation. That's the only way they can tax it.


 
Well, they tax tobaco and you don't need a liscense to grow that. Anybody can grow tobaco that wants to. Why wouldn't legal marijuana be the same?


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 25, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Well, they tax tobaco and you don't need a liscense to grow that. Anybody can grow tobaco that wants to. Why wouldn't legal marijuana be the same?


I'm just going by what is already happened. There are stipulations that regulate possession and cultivation. Our government is known for over regulating everything. I feel that some compromise will have to be reached to achieve legalization, because right now pot is a money making machine for the gov. and it will have to remain that way even if it's legal. I don't like it, but that's reality.


----------



## GrowPro (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha imma just grow whats the point of buying when u can make ur own stuff


----------



## TheInnocent (Jul 28, 2009)

110100100 said:


> You don't need to tax a $100 Billion dollar a year industry hard to generate a shitload of revenue. It would be in line with alcohol or other like products. If taxed just like alcohol it's been estimated it could generate $30B USD a year in taxes. Billion. I personally don't have a problem with paying a fair tax like that on it we need to generate revenues to help the govt stay afloat and legitimate business op's. There has never been a better time in history to finally make the changes. It's good for people and ultimately good for our economy.


Consider that legalization could be the "Next Big Thing" to alter the economy of the U.S. for the better. Like taking computer programming courses was in the '90s or insider trading in the '80s. Granted, the latter is/was illegal, but a lot of folks made a lot of dough.

The cost of legal MJ at coffee shops would be higher than your dealer, but at least it would be a solid connection for top shelf dope. As the market became more and more saturated, the cost would drop.

And, yes, the government would (and should) tax the heck out of it. But the indirect savings would be the real boon: reduced law enforcement resources focused on MJ would enable them to go after the dangerous drugs; a large segment of the prison population would (or should, at least) be released reducing the correctional budgets of local/state/federal agencies; redirecting profits from chemists at the Big Pharma companies back to rural farming would be a much welcome shift and would mitigate 'flight of capital' issues that rural America continues to face.

There really is NO downside. The scare tactics used by the propagandists about kids using and "losing their youth" could be counteracted with increasing criminal penalties for selling to underage kids.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

it would be free to me and people i like, cuzz i would just grow massive amounts of it.


----------



## Roland45 (Jul 30, 2009)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Health Canada has a company that grows some pretty good chronic in a mineshaft in Saskatchewan http://www.prairieplant.com/cannimed-medicinal-marijuana.html. Price is $5/ gram no matter how many grams you buy. Now in the U.S. that may be considered extremely cheap but i can get QP's of mid grade chronic for $400-500 here in Ontario whereas the government stuff would equate to $560 a QP. Not bad for a market with a very small "audience", but if it were opened up to competition and a larger market you could literally get the price down to a dollar a gram .
> 
> Think of driving through the midwest and instead of seeing field after field of corn you saw field after field of Cannabis. It can be used to feed livestock (very high in protein) fuel cars, build homes, make clothes, heal, and on and on.... oh and lets not forget get us stoned


 Weed is not high in protein. The majority of plants are bad sources of protein. Legumes and some nuts are higher in protein while weed is not.


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 30, 2009)

Roland45 said:


> Weed is not high in protein. The majority of plants are bad sources of protein. Legumes and some nuts are higher in protein while weed is not.


Weed is not but hemp seed oil is which is what I think the poster was referring to.


----------



## dew-b (Jul 30, 2009)

ford442 said:


> the price has to come down once we have mass-producers.. still - there will be demand for hand groomed - home grown delicacies ...
> 
> i can't say for sure about weed becoming dirt cheap - since we have cig companies making a pack for $0.001 and selling for $6.00.. it's fate is unknown to me...


 they would do the same to mj as they do cigs sale them in packs of 20 with taxes from hell like cigs cig cost so much becuse of the taxes. just ask a person in the miltary how much a carton of cigs is at the px on base. a whole lot cheeper.


----------

